# giovannino hits 3000!!!!!!!



## underhouse

Congratulations, giovannino!

And make sure you double up that figure soon!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Congratulazioni, *giovannino*! 

Per festeggiare, qualche amico e  un po' di buona musica! 

Laura

PS
We miss youuuu!


----------



## TrentinaNE

_Ooh, too many cats!_  

Complimenti, giovannino, e mille grazie. Sei sempre di grande aiuto.  

Elisabetta


----------



## kittykate

Ah, ma mentre io dormo qui succedono cose! 

... e visto che qualcuno lamenta che qui ci sono _troppi gatti_, lascerò che i complimenti te li faccia qualcun altro 

Bravissimo, g 

caterina


----------



## TimLA

Congratulations, complements, please, keep up the flawless help.

...'nuf said.


----------



## giovannino

(this thread should carry a health warning for people who are allergic to cat hair)

Grazie di cuore, anche se non mi sembra di meritare questo thread, visto che di recente la mia partecipazione al forum è stata piuttosto sporadica. Cercherò di farmi vedere più spesso


----------



## brian

giovannino said:
			
		

> Cercherò di farmi vedere più spesso



Yeah, you'd better!



complimenti!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Complimenti! *


----------



## GavinW

Looks like you've done it again! ;-)


----------



## brian

So where has this guy (and you, Gavin) been lately?! We could've used y'all the other day.


----------

